# Blurry movies and 24/48fps



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I have seen a lot of movies over the last year (I collect Scene points with my VISA so I never have to pay). One issue I've been having is with motion blur. Maybe it's me, but scenes with motion seem to be more Blury these days. I watched the Hobbit in IMAX 24fps and thought the bigging of the film was horribly blurry. I also just watched OZ, and and scenes with moderate motion had blur. I find this very distracting. 

I don't know if this is because the films are digital or?
Will 48fps solve this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say that I have experienced this at all. Are these all on the big screen or at home as well?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Motion "blur" is not normal. What you may be talking about is "studder" and yes more frames will solve this. 24frames is an old standard and movie production costs have kept it this way for many many years as if you add more frames you double the cost of the film media its self and of course add more weight to the cameras or less shooting time per reel. Now with digital and there being no physical media (tape or film) that many producers are stating to use this limitation is no longer in place. 
48 frames will virtually remove that studder you see when there are fast pans of the camera. However this will mean that the BluRay format we have now will either need to be changed or a totally new format will need to be introduced to the home market, not sure if people will be ready for that.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I've just seemed to notice it more lately. The Hobbit had it pretty bad at he IMAX theater I watched it in. 

Is the blur more noticeable during 3D films?


----------

